# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗ ΤΖΟΓΟΥ

## marianthi

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.... ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ Μ,ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΖΟΓΟ.ΚΑΤΑΡΧΑΣ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΟΙ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ Μ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΜΩΡΟ Κ ΠΩΣ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ Μ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ..ΠΡΙΝ 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ Η ΜΑΝΑ Μ ΠΗΡΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΔΑΝΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ ΕΞΑΡΧΗΣ ΜΙΑΣ Κ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΚΡΑΤΙΣΗ.ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΥΛ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ,ΚΑΦΕ,ΤΥΡΟΠΙΤΕΣΚ.Τ.Λ . ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΣΕ 30ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ Κ ΤΟ ΕΒΑΛΕ ΣΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ Μ ΜΙΑΣ Κ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ Κ ΕΓΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ ΕΚΕΙ...ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΥΡΩ 130ΧΙΛΑΔΕΣ ΤΑ ΕΦΑΓΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΖΙΝΟ..ΟΤΑΝ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΣΑΚΩΝΟΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ.ΜΗΝ ΠΟΛΥΛΟΓΟ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΠΩΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΑΘΕΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ Κ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ Μ ΤΕΒΕ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΕΙ 1800ΕΥΡΟ.ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΙΑ.....ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ .ΕΜΑΘΑ ΠΩΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΑΡΝΗΘΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΙΑΣ Κ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΖΙΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΛΟΥΤΡΑΚΙΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΣΗ.Κ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΕΧΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΣΕΙ Κ ΕΚΕΙ Κ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΗΧΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ 21...ΔΙΚΑΟΛΟΓΙΟΤΑΝ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΜΗΝΕΣ Κ ΠΗΓΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΗ Η ΩΡΑ ΤΗΣ Κ.Α ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ...ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗ ΠΟΛΥ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ...ΕΙΜΑΙ ΡΑΚΟΣ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ Κ ΑΥΤΗ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΜΕ ΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ......ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΗ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΛΑ Κ ΕΜΕΝΑ.....(ΚΑΤΑΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ) ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ.......??????

----------


## Lacrymosa

μαριανθη γεια σου ειναι δυσκολη η κατασταση που αντιμετωπιζεις κ λογικο ειναι να σε ανησυχει καθως η εξαρτηση της μητερας σου απ τον τζογο μπορει να εχει βαρυτατες επιπτωσεις σε σενα κ σε ολη την οικογενεια...γνωριζω ανθρωπους που εχουν χασει περιουσιες ολοκληρες απ το παθος τους με το τζογο κ εχουν φαληρισει τελειως κ το χειροτερο ειναι κ οταν υπαρχουν παιδια απο πισω τα οποια χωρις να φταινε εισπραττουν κ αυτα τις οποιες συνεπειες....αυτο που θα σου προτεινα ειναι να προσπαθησεις να την πεισεις να επισκεφτει καποιο ψυχολογο κ κατα προτιμηση καποιον που να ειναι πιο εξειδικευμενος σε θεματα εξαρτησεων γενικοτερα ωστε να βοηθηθει δεν γινεται αλλιως...
τα υπολοιπα μελη της οικογενειας πως αντιμετωπιζουν αυτην την κατασταση?? εχουν δειξει προβληματισμο για την εμμονη της αυτη κ ενδιαφερον κ διαθεση να την βοηθησουν??

----------


## marianthi

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΡΧΑΣ....Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ,ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗ Κ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ...ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ Κ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΥΧΑΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ..ΔΗΛΑΔΗ Κ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΖΙΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΤΥΧΑ ΕΧΘΕΣ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ Η ΩΡΑ ΤΗΣ Κ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ 5 ΜΗΝΕΣ Μ ΕΙΠΕ...ΟΛΟ ΨΕΜΑΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ Κ ΣΤΡΟΦΑΡΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΤΗΣ..ΑΠΟ ΔΙΚΑΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΕ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΑ Κ ΑΠΟ ΨΕΜΑ ΣΕ ΨΕΜΑ...ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ ΘΥΜΩΝΩ ΠΟΛΥ Κ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ...(ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ Κ ΕΜΕΝΑ)ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΔΕΡΦΟ Μ ΕΧΩ...Κ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΕΙ,Μ ΛΕΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΨΕΙ..ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΨΑΧΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ Η ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ...ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑΦΥΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ...ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΑΝ ΕΞΑΝΤΛΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΑ Κ ΒΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ..ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΙΑ.....ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΤΑΙ.....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΗ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ Κ ΑΔΙΕΞΟΔΟΙ.....Η ΓΙΑΓΙΑ Μ Κ Ο ΠΑΠΠΟΥΣ Μ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΘΟΥΝ ΤΠΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΙ ΣΕ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ......ΒΛΕΠΩ ΥΓΙΗ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ Κ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΛΑΜΑΤΑ....ΛΕΩ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ???????

----------


## χλοη

Μαριάνθη, ψυχραιμία. Φαντάζομαι διάβασες τη δική μου ιστορία. Είναι σε παλιότερες δημοσιεύσεις. 
Βάλε όρια στη μητέρα σου. Εξήγησέ της πως δεν θέλεις να έχεις καμία σχέση με την αρρώστια της και ότι θα πρέπει να επιλέξει ανάμεσα στο τζόγο και σε εσένα. Πρέπει να καταλάβεις επίσης ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα για να της δώσεις να καταλάβει ότι είναι άρρωστη. Αν από μόνη της δεν το αντιληφθεί δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να επηρεάσεις το μυαλό της. Η εξάρτηση είναι σαν ένα οξύ που καίει οτιδήποτε βρίσκεται γύρω όσο σημαντικό και αν είναι. Επίσης να ξέρεις ότι η μητέρα σου σε αγαπάει απλά βουλώνει το πνευματικό και συναισθηματικό της κενό με λάθος τρόπο.
Βάλε τα όριά σου. Είναι το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις. Στην ανάγκη φύγε από το σπίτι αν ζείτε μαζί. Αν αυτή βρίσκεται σε άρνηση και δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι η αρρώστια της καίει αυτήν και τα παιδιά της, πρέπει να προστατέψεις τον εαυτό σου. Η καλύτερη λύση είναι να απευθυνθεί σε κάποια ομάδα Ανώνυμων τζογαδόρων. Πες της πως αν δεν αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημά της θα χάσει εσένα. Το πρόβλημα είναι δικό της, μην το κάνεις δικό σου. Προστάτεψε το εαυτό σου από δάνεια και άλλες τέτοιου είδους εκκρεμότητες, και όλα θα πάνε καλά. Αν πιστεύεις στο Θεό, το οποίο βοηθάει πολυ σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, άφησε την μητέρα σου σε Αυτόν και παρακάλεσέ Τον να την φωτίσει.
καλό κουράγιο κοριτσάκι μου.

----------


## crazy_diamond

marianthi, γεια!

Πράγματι, νομίζω ότι εκτός από αυτά που σου έγραψε η χλόη εδώ θα σε βοηθούσε να διαβάσεις το θέμα της αφού και η ίδια αντιμετώπισε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με την εξάρτηση του συντρόφου της. 
Σου αφήνω το λινκ για να το βρεις πιο εύκολα:
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...ν-τζογο

Και μια γραμμή άμεσης βοήθειας, πληροφόρησης και υποστήριξης που αφορά σε εξάρτηση από τυχερά παιχνίδια: 
τηλ. 800111-0401

Μην απελπίζεσαι..
Προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις και κάνε μια κλήση.. σε πρώτη φάση ίσως σου δώσουν κάποιες κατευθύνσεις 
ή σου κάνουν κάποιες προτάσεις για το πώς να κινηθείς από δω και πέρα.

Αν θέλεις γράψε μας κάποιο νέο σου..

----------


## crazy_diamond

Και μια γραμμή άμεσης βοήθειας, πληροφόρησης και υποστήριξης που αφορά σε εξάρτηση από τυχερά παιχνίδια: 
τηλ. 800111-0401

Μην απελπίζεσαι..
Προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις και κάνε μια κλήση.. σε πρώτη φάση ίσως σου δώσουν κάποιες κατευθύνσεις 
ή σου κάνουν κάποιες προτάσεις για το πώς να κινηθείς από δω και πέρα.

Αν θέλεις γράψε μας κάποιο νέο σου..


(και ναι, κάτι εδώ μέσα συνεχίζει να κάνει τα ποστ αόρατα..)

----------

